# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  slippery stair treads

## baileyboy

Hi,
I'm looking for a product that would make my stair steps less slippery. They are made from rougher header pine (with grooves). I'm considering using a stair step strip (which I believe is either glued or screwed onto the step). But I'm 100% sold on its looks. I rather have something that is like paint but not slippery. Anyone has any ideas? I'm considering putting sand in paint but the missus reckon that sounds like a stupid idea. 
Ideas?

----------


## Uncle Bob

Hi,
There's a non slip product that's clear and works well. I can't remember it's name but the staff at your local hardware or paint shop will know.

----------


## cyclic

> Hi,
> I'm looking for a product that would make my stair steps less slippery. They are made from rougher header pine (with grooves). I'm considering using a stair step strip (which I believe is either glued or screwed onto the step). But I'm 100% sold on its looks. I rather have something that is like paint but not slippery. Anyone has any ideas? I'm considering putting sand in paint but the missus reckon that sounds like a stupid idea. 
> Ideas?

  I've used the old sand trick before.
Apply a heavy coat of paint on the treads then cover the wet paint with washed plaster sand. 
The sand must of course be dry. 
Trowl the sand into the paint with a concretors wood float for more effect.
When the paint is properly dry, broom or vac off the excess.

----------


## woodchip

I got this stuff from the green shed on the specials trolley for under $40. Used about one third of the 4lt tin for two good coats on about 16 treads. Its like a PVA glue with the sand/grit in it & it stuck well, cheers

----------


## barney118

It looks like a roll of sandpaper, self adhesive, may have an issue with rougher treads and not sticking. $30 a roll I payed  
Otherwise you could use glass particles from a concrete shop used when you seal concrete but don't know how you bind to your wood.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> I got this stuff from the green shed on the specials trolley for under $40. Used about one third of the 4lt tin for two good coats on about 16 treads. Its like a PVA glue with the sand/grit in it & it stuck well, cheers

  Yep, that's the one I used on my front step tiles after doing some cartwheels on a rainy day and nearly broke my neck.

----------


## baileyboy

Thanks guys,
I will probably try the sand trick. Just a bit concerns with the tape not sticking to the grooves. 
Will let ya all know how it go.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Thanks guys,
> I will probably try the sand trick. Just a bit concerns with the tape not sticking to the grooves. 
> Will let ya all know how it go.

  Seriously, the Anti slip paint works great.

----------


## cyclic

> Seriously, the Anti slip paint works great.

  A bucket of washed plaster sand from the local Landscape Supplies is only $2.00

----------

